# Schaeff Inc. electric motor... any info??



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Titan said:


> Does anyone have any information on this company (Schaeff Inc.)?
> 
> Does anyone know if this motor will handle 48 volts?
> 
> Any other information/tips/hints would be appreciated.


Hi Tit,

The Schaeff name rings a bell, but I can't say who they are. It looks like the cheesy label used by Advanced DC. 

Now most of these forklift motors, F1 & F2 are used to designate SepEx fields and S1 & S2 for series fields.

From what I can tell you have wired it up as a shunt motor. You do not say what controller you use. But I would venture to guess, you are over-exciting the motor and saturating the crap out of it. This would make the motor run much slower than if it were properly applied.

Regards,

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

major said:


> The Schaeff name rings a bell, but I can't say who they are. It looks like the cheesy label used by Advanced DC.


Hi again,

Yeah, Schaeff is the lift truck company. The motor is likely made by ADC or GE and private branded to Schaeff. It is probably the motor from this truck. http://www.schaeffinc.com/w_40.aspx 

And the spec on it says SepEx. So you need a SepEx controller. Running it as a shunt motor is trouble. You'll burn up those field coils.

Regards,

major


----------



## Titan (Feb 11, 2010)

Excellent, thank you. We're currently using a Curtis 1205-111 so we'll get that changed out right away.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Might not be so simple, don't you need to match the controller to the field of the motor?


----------



## ma1owens (May 19, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> Might not be so simple, don't you need to match the controller to the field of the motor?


 
Do you have any updates for this thread? I just came accross a similar motor and need to decide whether it is worth the trouble to build into a small car.


----------

